# ATO: New online features for sole traders



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









New online features for sole traders


New features have been added to our online services for sole traders.




www.ato.gov.au






*New online features for sole traders*








*17 May 2021*

We've made some important updates to our online services.

Sole traders with an ABN who use our online services for individuals will now have access to improved functionality, making it easier for you to interact with us online.

A range of useful new features are now available for you to use.

You can:

request a refund or fund transfers between your accounts
lodge super guarantee charge statements
send secure messages
submit STP deferrals and exemptions
lodge private ruling, objection and further information forms.
If you are managing other entity ABNs as well as your sole trader ABN, you should continue to use Online services for business when interacting with us online.

Log in to our online services and try them out today.

*Next step:*

Log in to our online services for businessExternal Link
*Find out about:*

Using ATO online services


----------

